# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Το βιβλίο της Κατερίνας

## kutchunie

Το τελείωσα χθες το βιβλίο. Το γράφει ο Κορτώ αλλά σα να είναι η μητέρα του,η οποία έπασχε απο διπολική διαταραχή και τελικά αυτοκτόνησε. 

Ειναι απίστευτο βιβλίο. Ο ίδιος έχει κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια ο συγγραφέας και εχει πιάσει απιστευτα τις φοβίες της μάνας του, η οποία γαλουχήθηκε σε ένα πολύ περίεργο περιβάλλον, κακοποιητικό μάλλον, και όντας μάνα η ίδια διαιώνησε το προβλημα στο παιδι της. 

Διαβαζεται ευκολα αλλά ειναι πολύ δυνατο βιβλίο

----------


## Mara.Z

Ναι οντως για τη μητερα του γραφει, και μαλιστα ο ιδιος ηταν ο πρωτος που τη βρηκε νεκρη...

----------


## savatage

Το ειχα ξεκινησει πανω σε μια πολυ μαυρη φαση μου, αν και δε μου αρεσει πολυ ο τροπος γραφης του, μου αρεσε σαν ιστορια και το ποσο αμεσα ηταν δεμενος ο συγγραφεας με την ηρωιδα. Τελικα το σταματησα στο πρωτο μερος λογω κακης συγκεντρωσης και αργοτερα που ημουν σε θεση να διαβαζω με τις ωρες δεν το ξαναπιασα για να μη με μαυρισει.

----------


## kutchunie

Βασικα το βρηκα πολύ απιστευτο για τον εξής λόγο. Πιστευω πως αν και το εγραψε το παιδι της, στο οποίο επενδυσε τα πάντα αλλά και του εμφυσησε και ολη της την παθολογία η γυναίκα και μητερα Κατερίνα, γαφει με εναν τροπο,που αν και δε την ηξερα για να πω οτι κι αυτη ετσι θα τα ελεγε, ωστόσο οι βαθυτερες σκέψης ενός "αρρωστου" μυαλού ειναι εκεί. Και το παιδί αυτο οπωσδηποτε την εχει αγαπησει για να χει μπςι ατη διαδικασία να γραψει ετσι και την καταλάβει τόσο πολύ. 

Πιστευω πως ως μάνα γίνομαι υστερική και αν και δεν ςχω αναγκη τα χάπια πλέον, βγαζω κάτι υπερβολικά αγχη για τα δικά μου παιδια, οπως η τυπισα. Και διαβαζω κι εγω διαφορα για να μην τα καταστησω βλαμμένα σαν και του λόγου μου και βλαστημησουν που με ειχαν μάνα κάποτε. Οχι γιατι οι αλλοι θα ηξεραν να τα αγαπουν περισσοτερο απο εμένα, αλλά γιατι δεν ξέρω πως να εκφρασω την αγαπη μου λογικά πάντα και το χειροτερο ειναι πως δεν το αντιλαμβανομαι την καταλληλη στιγμη. Με τρομαξε το βιβλιο αυτό αλλα το αγαπησα κιολας. Γιατι μου δωσε ελπίδα πως οση τρελη αγαπη κι αν δωσω στα παιδια μου θα την καταλάβουν κ θα με αγαπήσουν κι εκείνα κ θα προσπαθουν να ειναι ευτυχισμένα οπως κι εγω

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Mara.Z

> Βασικα το βρηκα πολύ απιστευτο για τον εξής λόγο. Πιστευω πως αν και το εγραψε το παιδι της, στο οποίο επενδυσε τα πάντα αλλά και του εμφυσησε και ολη της την παθολογία η γυναίκα και μητερα Κατερίνα, γαφει με εναν τροπο,που αν και δε την ηξερα για να πω οτι κι αυτη ετσι θα τα ελεγε, ωστόσο οι βαθυτερες σκέψης ενός "αρρωστου" μυαλού ειναι εκεί. Και το παιδί αυτο οπωσδηποτε την εχει αγαπησει για να χει μπςι ατη διαδικασία να γραψει ετσι και την καταλάβει τόσο πολύ. 
> 
> [/URL]


και μορφωμενη γυναικα! με συζυγο γιατρο, οικονομικα ευκαταστατοι. 
Δεν το εχω διαβασει το βιβλιο..... αυτο το κραμα διπολικης της μανας και ψυχωσης του παιδιου, με φοβιζει ομολογω...

----------


## ftatl

Γτ εγώ νόμιζα ότι έχει κατάθλιψη ο κορτω; 

Εστάλη από Lenovo A6000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## λουλούδι

> Γτ εγώ νόμιζα ότι έχει κατάθλιψη ο κορτω; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Lenovo A6000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Κι εγω αυτο νομιζα!

----------


## kutchunie

Εχει κανει ψυχωσικό επεισοδιο ο ανθρωπος σε κάποια φαση και νοσηλευθηκε
Τωρα για την ακριβή ταμπέλα της τρελας του ανθρωπου δεν γνωριζω αλλα δε με νοιαζει κιολας. Να ναι καλά να γραφει

----------


## kutchunie

> και μορφωμενη γυναικα! με συζυγο γιατρο, οικονομικα ευκαταστατοι. 
> Δεν το εχω διαβασει το βιβλιο..... αυτο το κραμα διπολικης της μανας και ψυχωσης του παιδιου, με φοβιζει ομολογω...


Μαρα ειδικα εσυ αν το διαβασεις, με αυτα που λες για την μητερα σου, θα καταλαβεις πολλά. Μεγαλωσε σε πολύ ασχημο περιβαλλον. Επιπλέον η ψυχικη ασθενια δεν ενδιαφερεται για κοινωνικες θεσεις πτυχια και μορφωση....
Απλώς την αγαπα τοσο πολύ τη μανα του για να γραψει σα να ηταν αυτη. 
Απιστευτο βιβλίο παιδια. Χωρίς διαγνωσεις και φαμφαρα. Μια ωμη πραγματικότητα και πολύ αγαπη περιεχει το βιβλίο. Μου αρεσε με τρομοκρατησε γιατι σκεφτομαι τα δικα μου με συγκινησε. Αξίζει να διαβαστει

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

http://www.exostispress.gr/Article/t...igoustou-korto

Αν δεν επιτρεπεται το λινκ συγγνώμη. Πάντως σε καποιο απο τα βιβλία περιγραφει το ψυχωσικο. Δεν μου κανει τοση αισθηση να το διαβασω. Το λένε το μικρό χρονικό τρελας

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

.........................τιποτα λαθος

----------


## kutchunie

> .........................τιποτα λαθος


Ε δεν πειραζει. Εδω καποιες φορες δεν ξερουμε κι εμεις τι εχουμε :) 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

Με "παρασύρατε" και το διάβασα! Πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο πραγματικά.
Ενώ βγάζει μια αλήθεια πολύ σκληρή και σοκαριστική κάτα κάποιο τρόπο καταφέρνει και δεν γίνεται βαρύ.
Πάντως θύμωσα με την μάνα σε κάποια σημεία, σα να χρησιμοποιούσε το παιδί της ως σανίδα για την ίδια...αλλά πόσες μανάδες δεν το κάνουν αυτό αλήθεια άσχετα από ασθένειες;

----------


## savatage

Το διαβασες σε μια μερα βρε τσακαλι? :)

----------


## elisabet

Το βρήκα στο νετ και επειδή δεν είχα ξαναδιαβάσει του συγκεκριμένου είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά πρώτα να δω αν θα μου αρέσει και μετά να το αγοράσω....αλλά τελικά μου άρεσε πολύ και το διάβασα ολόκληρο!!!

Και διαβάζεται εύκολα και σε μια μέρα γιαυτό είπα οτι δεν γίνεται βαρύ, δεν σε κουράζει, έχει εύκολη γραφή :)

Μπράβο κορίτσια, ωραία πρόταση κάνατε, ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## savatage

Δε μου το λεγες να σου το στειλω? :P
Οχι ενταξει θα το ξαναπιασω καποια στιγμη

----------


## elisabet

Αμα μου αρεσει κατι είμαι γρήγορη :)

Έχω διαβάσει άπειρα βιβλία σε μια μέρα επειδή κόλλησα. Αλλά οκ, δεν διαβάζονται κι όλα έτσι απλά, σε μερικά απαιτείται βαθύτερη κατανόηση και χρόνος.
Αυτό ήταν εύκολο :)

----------


## kutchunie

Ελισάβετ κι εγώ τσαντίστηκα με διάφορα που έκανε αλλά δεν ξέρω,τον ζήλεψα κιολας τον υιο. Ειδικά εκείσ στο τέλος που επαθε κατάθλιψη αυτος και αυτη τον πρόσεχε λες ε; 
Αυτο και η μανα μου το εκανε κατα κάποιον τρόπο. Δεν με πςριποιηθηκε ποτε τόσο, ουτε κ στο 1ο καταθλιπτικό επεισοδιο απλώς οποτε αρρωσταινα ενοιωθα πως με προσέχουν,ασχετα που μετα αν ζητουσα εστω κι ενα μολύβι μου το χτυπουσε οτι δε μπορει και οτι με προσεχε οταν αρρωστησα, γιατι ειμαι τόσο απαιτητικη; και το τελειωνε με τη φραση τη ζωη μου χεις φάει, τέρας. Τεσπα. Με επιρέασε πολύ 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

Όχι δεν τον ζήλεψα, γιατί όλη αυτή η προσκόλληση της μάνας μου φαινόταν αρρωστημένη κάπως. Είναι σαν με την συμπεριφορά της να μην του άφησε άλλο δρόμο από το να αρρωστήσει κι ο ίδιος.
Θύμωσα σε διάφορα σημεία, εκεί που μικρός ακόμα δεν τον άφηνε να βγει να παίξει με τα άλλα παιδιά και να κοινωνικοποιηθεί γιατί η ίδια ένιωθε κενό χωρίς εκείνον (αμέτρητες "υγιείς" μανάδες το κάνουν αυτό!), που τον έκανε συνένοχο στο να της αγοράζει μπύρες ή χάπια, που ακόμα κι όταν εκείνος έπαθε κατάθλιψη είναι σαν ένα κομμάτι της να το χάρηκε γιατί ένιωσε χρήσιμη κι ότι την είχε ανάγκη... γενικά φαινόταν σαν να τον έχει ως σανίδα ή πατερίτσα.

Και με τον πατέρα θύμωσα που γινόταν όλα αυτά και δεν έπαιρνε μέρος σα να συνέβαιναν σε άλλη οικογένεια κι όχι στην δική του.

Σκέφτηκες ποτέ οτι αρρωσταίνεις και για να σε περιποιηθούν ίσως; Για να νιώσεις κάπως την αγάπη της;

----------


## kutchunie

Ναι. Παλια το εκανα συνειδητοποιημένα. Πριν φυγω απο τους γονεις μου, εκανα ενέσεις ινσουλινης για .να μην με ενοχλουν. Πχ στη φαση που ανακοινωσα πως θα δωσω πανελληνιες κ θα περασω κ θα φυγω απο το σπίτι (16-17 ημουν) εγινε χαμός. Ο ανθρωπος που με βιαζε μου ςλεγε πως θελω να φυγω για να πάω να γινω ***** κ οτι το ηξερε απο οταν ημουν μικρη τι τσουλα ήμουν οπότε συνειδητά ειπα πως για να με αφηνουν να διαβαζω πρέπει να "αρρωστησω" και το έκανα. Βεβαια ηταν πολύ επικινδυνο.καθε 15 εκανα 20 μοναδες απο το στυλό της μανας μου και περίμενα με μια σοκολατάρα στο χέρι. Να με παρουν χαμπάρι να με λυπηθουν και να μην φωναζουν ε κ να φαω την σοκολάτα να μην πεθανω. 

Μετα απο αυτό δεν εκανα κάτι τετοιο. Δλδ μπορει αν βαριομουν να παω κάπου να ελεγα ειμαι αρρωστη αλλά το κινητρο διεφερε,καμια σχέση. Με σιχαινόμουν που μου προκαλούσα υπογλυκαιμικά σοκ. Ενοιωθα πως μονο ετοιμοθανατη αξιζα λίγη ηρεμία εκει μέσα. Ουτε καν σεβασμό... 

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Mara.Z

> Ναι. Παλια το εκανα συνειδητοποιημένα. Πριν φυγω απο τους γονεις μου, εκανα ενέσεις ινσουλινης για .να μην με ενοχλουν. Πχ στη φαση που ανακοινωσα πως θα δωσω πανελληνιες κ θα περασω κ θα φυγω απο το σπίτι (16-17 ημουν) εγινε χαμός. Ο ανθρωπος που με βιαζε μου ςλεγε πως θελω να φυγω για να πάω να γινω ***** κ οτι το ηξερε απο οταν ημουν μικρη τι τσουλα ήμουν οπότε συνειδητά ειπα πως για να με αφηνουν να διαβαζω πρέπει να "αρρωστησω" και το έκανα. Βεβαια ηταν πολύ επικινδυνο.καθε 15 εκανα 20 μοναδες απο το στυλό της μανας μου και περίμενα με μια σοκολατάρα στο χέρι. Να με παρουν χαμπάρι να με λυπηθουν και να μην φωναζουν ε κ να φαω την σοκολάτα να μην πεθανω. 
> 
> Μετα απο αυτό δεν εκανα κάτι τετοιο. Δλδ μπορει αν βαριομουν να παω κάπου να ελεγα ειμαι αρρωστη αλλά το κινητρο διεφερε,καμια σχέση. Με σιχαινόμουν που μου προκαλούσα υπογλυκαιμικά σοκ. Ενοιωθα πως μονο ετοιμοθανατη αξιζα λίγη ηρεμία εκει μέσα. Ουτε καν σεβασμό...



α καλα... τραγικο αυτο που περιγραφεις....
εγω ξερεις τι εκανα? για να νιωσω την αγαπη που λες.... στο δημοτικο καθομουν με την πλατη μπροστα στο τζακι για να μου ανεβει πυρετος, να αρρωστησω και να κρεβατωθω για να νιωσω λιγη φροντιδα κι ενδιαφερον....

----------


## kutchunie

Δεν ειχα αξιωσεις φροντιδας κι ενδιαφέροντος. Η φροντιδα ηταν να μην εχω φασαρίες και να μην μπαινει στο δωμάτιό μου οποιος ηθελε οτι ωρα ηθελε οχιγια να ειμαι ησυχη, για να μην κολλήσουν... στη φαση των υπογλυκαιμικών μεχρι να καταλάβουν τι παιζει, νομιζαν ειχα δαιμονιστει ή κατι τέτοιο και εκανα κ πλάκες στους διαφορους παπαδες. Να σταματησει η κακοποιηση δεν πέρασε απο το μυαλό κανενός

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Mara.Z

> Να σταματησει η κακοποιηση δεν πέρασε απο το μυαλό κανενός



Δεν τους περασε διοτι το θεωρουσαν νορμαλ....αρρωστημενα μυαλα = αρρωστημενες πραξεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι. Παλια το εκανα συνειδητοποιημένα. Πριν φυγω απο τους γονεις μου, εκανα ενέσεις ινσουλινης για .να μην με ενοχλουν. Πχ στη φαση που ανακοινωσα πως θα δωσω πανελληνιες κ θα περασω κ θα φυγω απο το σπίτι (16-17 ημουν) εγινε χαμός. Ο ανθρωπος που με βιαζε μου ςλεγε πως θελω να φυγω για να πάω να γινω ***** κ οτι το ηξερε απο οταν ημουν μικρη τι τσουλα ήμουν οπότε συνειδητά ειπα πως για να με αφηνουν να διαβαζω πρέπει να "αρρωστησω" και το έκανα. Βεβαια ηταν πολύ επικινδυνο.καθε 15 εκανα 20 μοναδες απο το στυλό της μανας μου και περίμενα με μια σοκολατάρα στο χέρι. Να με παρουν χαμπάρι να με λυπηθουν και να μην φωναζουν ε κ να φαω την σοκολάτα να μην πεθανω. 
> 
> Μετα απο αυτό δεν εκανα κάτι τετοιο. Δλδ μπορει αν βαριομουν να παω κάπου να ελεγα ειμαι αρρωστη αλλά το κινητρο διεφερε,καμια σχέση. Με σιχαινόμουν που μου προκαλούσα υπογλυκαιμικά σοκ. Ενοιωθα πως μονο ετοιμοθανατη αξιζα λίγη ηρεμία εκει μέσα. Ουτε καν σεβασμό... 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πολύ επικίνδυνο αυτό που έκανες όντως αλλά κοίτα να δεις πόσα μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς για να γλιτώσει από τα χειρότερα. Ένστικτο επιβίωσης θα το λεγα.
Δεν ξέρω αν το χεις αναφέρει ξανά, αλλά αυτός ο άνθρωπος καταγγέλθηκε ποτέ; Πλήρωσε έστω στο ελάχιστο για αυτά που έκανε;
Αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, αγνόησε την ερώτηση.

----------


## kutchunie

Οχι. Δεν εχει καταγγελθεί. Εχει πεθάνει τωρα. Δυστυχως δεν ειχα το μυαλό που εχω τώρα για να το ειχα κάνει. Τοτε ειχα αναλάβει την ευθυνη των οσο γινοντουσαν και ηθελα να τα καταφέρω να "ξεφύγω". Ουτε καν μου πήγαινε το μυαλο πως με το να "πληρώσει" θα ξεφευγα. 
Δεν με πειραζει που ρωτας.

----------


## Mara.Z

> *Τοτε ειχα αναλάβει την ευθυνη των οσο γινοντουσαν και ηθελα να τα καταφέρω να "ξεφύγω".*



και εγω το ιδιο....
αν και η δικη μου αλλαζε μυαλα κατα καιρους... δεν ηταν ποτε ακριβως η ιδια, ειχε πολλα προσωπα....

----------


## kutchunie

> και εγω το ιδιο....
> αν και η δικη μου αλλαζε μυαλα κατα καιρους... δεν ηταν ποτε ακριβως η ιδια, ειχε πολλα προσωπα....


Δηλαδη; τι εννοεις;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δηλαδη; τι εννοεις;



απο τη μια ηταν η μανα-σωτηρας που θα με εσωζε απο τους κακους με τους οποιους εγω ειχα συνωμοτησει, και απο την αλλη, μετα απο χρονια, αφου ειχε ηρεμησει, ηταν γλυκυτατη και αναρωτιοταν γιατι ολα μας πηγαν στραβα? καταρα ειχαμε?

δεν ξερω πώς να το εξηγησω....

----------


## kutchunie

Α εννοεις τη μανα σου. Ναι ειχε θεματακια κι αυτή. Το θεμα ειναι εμεις τι αποφασεις παιρνουμς για τη δικη μας ζωη. Αυτοι οτι αποφασεις ειχαν να παρουν τις πήταν

Εστάλη από SM-G3815 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turtle

Kutcunie λατρεύω Koρτώ , έχει διεισδήση ακριβώς στην ψυχολογική κατάσταση της μητέρας του με βαθιά κατανόηση και αποδοχή .. είναι καταπληκτικός .. και εγώ πρόσφατα το τελείωσα .. του ιδίου είναι και το "Μικρό χρονικό τρέλας" ..που περιγράφει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την εμπειρία που είχε με μια φάση δικής του "ψυχικής υγείας "

----------


## kutchunie

> Kutcunie λατρεύω Koρτώ , έχει διεισδήση ακριβώς στην ψυχολογική κατάσταση της μητέρας του με βαθιά κατανόηση και αποδοχή .. είναι καταπληκτικός .. και εγώ πρόσφατα το τελείωσα .. του ιδίου είναι και το "Μικρό χρονικό τρέλας" ..που περιγράφει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την εμπειρία που είχε με μια φάση δικής του "ψυχικής υγείας "


Ναι, πολύ καλός. Το μικρο χρονικό τρέλας αξίζει; σκεφτομουν να το αγορασω

----------


## turtle

> Ναι, πολύ καλός. Το μικρο χρονικό τρέλας αξίζει; σκεφτομουν να το αγορασω


Δεν το έχω διαβάσει , είδα μόνο την συνέντευξη της παρουσίασης βιβλίου του συγγραφέα στο u tube και θα ήθελα να το διαβάσω ..

----------

